# Remote control of the iOS app



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone know of any way to fast forward while watching a show using the iOS Tivo APP other than touching the screen? I'm using the lightning to HDMI cable to watch on a hotel TV, but I'd prefer not to carry around a long HDMI cable so my iPhone is sat under the TV. The downside being that I have to get up and touch the screen to skip over every commerical break. I have a bluetooth keyboard paired to the phone but I can't find anyway to control the Tivo app. I'm wondering if there are any other solutions or perhaps Tivo could add keyboard shortcuts to the app for playback control?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

petew said:


> Anyone know of any way to fast forward while watching a show using the iOS Tivo APP other than touching the screen? I'm using the lightning to HDMI cable to watch on a hotel TV, but I'd prefer not to carry around a long HDMI cable so my iPhone is sat under the TV. The downside being that I have to get up and touch the screen to skip over every commerical break. I have a bluetooth keyboard paired to the phone but I can't find anyway to control the Tivo app. I'm wondering if there are any other solutions or perhaps Tivo could add keyboard shortcuts to the app for playback control?


I think you would need a Bluetooth keyboard with a touchpad or another Bluetooth mouse, but you would still have to be close enough to your mobile device to see where to position the pointer.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you use an apple TV and mirror the tivo app to the screen? Then you could keep the iphone within reach and not have to plug in any adapters. Unfortunately, you'd probably have to have your own wifi connection as well... this probably would not work well on a hotel's wifi.


----------

